# Teaching FUN tricks?!?



## lindsay (May 18, 2008)

Will an older maltese catch on to tricks such as : shake, sit, roll over, sit up, high five etc etc etc. 

I know it's harder to teach older dogs, I don't even kno where to begin but I dont want to try over and over just to find out older dogs don't really catch on. Yays or Nays?!?!


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

I think older dogs will learn just as easy as younger ones, just teach them the same as you would teach a puppy. Kylee is 3 and she is still learning new things everyday- she just learned how to walk backwards and crawl on the ground. I just lure her with treats, phase out the treat, etc.... just as I taught her as a puppy. I think their minds would get bored if they never learned anything new! Go for it I think you will be suprised how quick they learn!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Of course older dogs can learn. Bogie is going on 4 and is still learning. If anything, he catches on faster now than when he was a puppy.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Older dogs are no slower than pups. Because they tend to have a better attention span, sometimes training is easier. 

Soda didn't start agility until a couple of months ago. He's 2 1/2 and has taken to it like a duck in water. I'm sure he'll be learning new tricks at age 15.


----------



## lindsay (May 18, 2008)

That is fantastic news!!!!! I'd always heard it was harder to train older dogs but it didn't make sense because you would think younger pups would be all over the place. I'm excited to teach him all kinds of fun things!!


----------

